
IP-Box can crack your 4-digit iPhone passcode in less than 17 hours - ck2
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Did-you-know-a-new-device-called-IP-Box-can-crack-your-4-digit-iPhone-passcode-in-less-than-17-hours_id76971
======
ck2
Source article is a bit confusing but mostly:

[http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/brooklyn-
judge...](http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/brooklyn-judge-nixes-
iphone-evidence-passcode-article-1.2468264)

 _U.S. Department of Homeland Security special agent David Bauer had testified
in Djibo’s case that a “fairly new” device called an IP-Box can be used to
“systematically attempt every passcode from 0000 to 9999.”_

 _But in the other case before the magistrate, Johnson noted, different
federal prosecutors argued that the IP-Box is unreliable and could result in a
“non-trivial risk of data destruction.”_

